# Adult Entertainment, for Singles



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

I hope this does not get moved to the Pro-boards, so I will try and keep this clean, and pure*. Has anyone here ever been to a "Strip Club", "Male Revue", Peep show, etc. I know many people think/feel, that this sort of thing, is "Exploitation" , of Human Sexuality, How do you feel about such things? It has been many years, since I have taken in , such entertainment. As I have aged, it just doesn't seem right, cause the Ladies/Girls, could be my Daughters, or Granddaughters now. But I have always enjoyed the Beauty of the Female body.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

> How do you feel about such things?


They are the saddest places in the world.

Girls (mostly young girls) that feel their only worth is wrapped in skin, and the more they show the more they are worth.
Men, pawing, treating females like they are deli meat.
All on dis

play so you can choose one you like.....

Porn and the porn industry is more deadly than meth....and just as addictive.
I have watched men spend their entire paychecks, just for a 'look'....
I have seen them run up their credit cards...just to get a 'private dance, or 10'
I have seen couples come in, select a young girl, and then proposition her to come home with THEM...ewww.
Porn is a destroyer of the mind, heart, and soul.

The drugs, alcoholism, abuse, perversion.....it's a sad, sad place.

I have known gals who actually did put themselves thru college. 
The handful that did had kids, babies...and didn't want them to live struggling lives. 
So they danced to pay the bills and get thru college.

But the majority? They are lost.
Abusive childhoods. Mean or absent parents. I could go on.
They are the saddest places in the world.....

ETA: I worked in such a place for three years, so I do not just 'shoot off' at the mouth about this.
I have seen, what I speak of, first hand. 
I do not, do not, DO NOT speak down of those who make this choice..(the dancers)....not at all
I just understand the sadness, and deep deep injuries of the majority that find themselves employed in this industry!


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2014)

The only exploitation I ever saw when I went(early 70's) was to your wallet. $1.75 for a beer, and you had to ask for your change back. Get up to go to the bathroom, your beer was gone when you come back. Strippers come around and beg you to buy them a "champagne cocktail" which was $7 bucks. Appeared to be ginger ale. 

I always thought it was fine for grown people who wanted to be strippers and grown people who wanted to look at strippers to get together. I've never had any problems projecting moral confusion on other people, though.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Well.. I had a friend that owned an adult theater with a really nice bar in it... I used to work on all of his construction equipment... He mad a ton of cash... until he shot a guy for stealing the copper off his roof... He didn't go to jail, but he closed the place down after that.

We had a really good friend that worked in a strip club, and got tied up with the owner.. I warned her he was the wrong guy to get involved with... They both ended up shot dead... The police said he killed her then himself, but many of us that knew the guy didn't think so... he had a big mouth, and wasn't a favorite person of too many people... 

I've always said that if I had a stack of cash to invest in a business, it was going to be a nudie bar, or something in the sex industry.. I've known a few owners, and they all made stupid money... Pretty much like owning your own printing machine.. Even my wife agrees that would be what we invested in if we ever hit the lotto..

I've seen clubs run right that did well that were upstanding and had class... I've seen other places that were the scummiest place you would never want to be...


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

In the course of my work I've seen quite a few. Generally the girls are supporting a worthless man and a stack of kids. Sometimes they come in so young that they have no idea even how to straighten their panties after a pole dance. (There is a proper way to do this.) When I first went to work they danced and served drinks as Zong mentioned. By the time I retired they were getting drunks to stuff $bills under their G strings. Some few bars, varied by city, were total strip, most were G string and pasties. 

Once a group of us, after a conference in Ok City, went to the Red Dog Saloon there.
One of our party was a former nun who said she could not possibly understand how women could so lower themselves to do this. I called one of the girls over and asked her to explain. No education, a job in an office then paid about $150 per week. she had three kids and a live-in. At the club she made about $350 per week. 

Simi is right about the owners; they make a lot of money and are generally rough customers. Their customers are often rough too. I should add that in the Red Dog Saloon we chose a corner table. (or was that a corner booth?) Dang that was a long time ago.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

We've taken some our girlfriends to Chippendales in NYC--one was getting married, the other going into the Air Force. No biggie. (well some were  )LOL

Like Zong, the only abuse I saw was to wallets/purses. 

Frankly, they've never bothered me one way or another. I never felt it was anything to get your panties in a know about. Not my place to tell you how to live or what to enjoy.


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2014)

Just my own two cents...for me..

I believe that one day, Christ will return in all His glory...if that happens during my lifetime, I'd not wish to be in a strip club at the time... so, no, I don't go to them..


----------



## trish4prez (Jul 9, 2006)

BL, that thought keeps me from doing lots of things, and SHOULD keep me from doing some things I still do!


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

In Nevada you have to be an idiot to go to a strip club.... We have hookers !


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

I have always loved people, and have been able to look past outer appearances and stations to see inside. Because of that I have been exposed to and befriended all kinds of people, from all walks of life. Just like you can't judge a strip club by the store front, you also can't judge the people. They'll not fit in a handy bundle. At one time or another, I have found myself in about any kind of place you can think of, and have never exploited anyone, though I have learned what exploitation looks like, from all angles. I think Jesus would be just as happy to see me in a whore house as in a church. 
Oh, as for the OP's question, I wouldn't expect to find much love in such a place.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Been to several of them several times in my younger days, after the last D and still wanting to refresh the memory of what all the good stuff looked like. Thanks to what Z said, I finally got over that, I still occasionally go out to dance clubs that have young girls/women, but they have SOME clothes on, and aren't asking for $40 drinks that come in a mini punch bowl with a stand underneith it.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Depending on your motives Vick, U could be right.

BL, Since the righteous will be taken up at the start of tribulation, and BEFORE Jesus comes down. The only ones likely to see HIM Coming down are those who were NOT saved on the first haul. Its true, a few WILL be saved then, when he comes back, BUT they will be under HEAVY persecution, and likely in 2 parts when they DO confess HIM.


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2014)

FarmboyBill said:


> Depending on your motives Vick, U could be right.
> 
> BL, Since the righteous will be taken up at the start of tribulation, and BEFORE Jesus comes down. The only ones likely to see HIM Coming down are those who were NOT saved on the first haul. Its true, a few WILL be saved then, when he comes back, BUT they will be under HEAVY persecution, and likely in 2 parts when they DO confess HIM.


Never claimed to be righteous


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

Interesting reading this thread. . . . .
Just backs up my feelings . . . .never been too. . . never really wanted too
Sheltered life . . .perhaps . . . .but I don't think I have missed anything . .of substance.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

A friend I went to college with decided to use his business management degree to open a pole dance girl joint and earned around $75000 a year after his first 5 years in business.

Then he opened a male dancer club for the corporate professional women and within four years he was earning nearly a million dollars per year.

Thirty years later he, his wife and children still run both clubs and the girl dancers still get tipped by the country boys with $1 and $5 bills while drinking $4 beers and the gay male dancers in the club for women get tipped with $10, $20 and sometimes $50 or $100 bills and the corporate women buy themselves $7 to $12 female class drinks.

When I asked him why he thought his male dancers were gay, he told me because they all told him when he hired them and many of his male dancers are civil partners.

He also told me that his gay club manager said the prominence of gay dancers in the beefcake clubs is common as most women aren't trusting of their straight boyfriends or husbands dancing for a room full of women with hundreds or thousands of dollars to burn on a stage dancer.

While they are a seedier side of life business, those clubs are profitable and will remain so as long as the customers realize those on the stage are exploiting the customers more than those on stage are being exploited on stage considering that they all know who they are going home with after shift and never get an alcoholic drink if someone in the audience offers to buy them one although the customer pays high dollar for that Shirley Temple they are sending the dancer.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Shrek said:


> While they are a seedier side of life business, those clubs are profitable and will remain so as long as the customers realize those on the stage are exploiting the customers more than those on stage are being exploited on stage considering that they all know who they are going home with after shift and never get an alcoholic drink if someone in the audience offers to buy them one although the customer pays high dollar for that Shirley Temple they are sending the dancer.


You stated the whole truth here... It's all a game.. The girls are only there because they know they can part the men from their money with a little flirty smile and brush of the boob.... I've known way too many girls that were dancers, and most of them enjoyed playing the game.... 

I knew one girl that took several thousand a week home... and that didn't include all the perks her several "sugar daddies" spent on her when she wasn't dancing... She had the looks and she knew it, and she used it full to her advantage.... She was one of my friends girl friends, and he had no problem with what she did because it supported his coke habit... go figure...


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

It was tea in Tulsa clubs I was at.
My red head, pale skin neice was a stripper for awhile. As oldest man in family the family told me to tell her to stop it. I went to the club one night to do that, or try to. Had never been there before. They had a runway, with several sets of rods about 4/5ft above the runway floor. A gal came out and would stand facing a guy setting down on the main floor. She would grab the rod and swing herself down and out, wrap her legs around a guys neck. AT THAT POINT, he was supposed to put money in her G String, and she would work herself down the line. Well, my neice was around the third gal out. I was wondering what I was going to do as I didn't want her doing that to me. I was the 6th one there bouts down. s she worked her way towards me, I looked in her face. She might as well been asleep. When she got to me, she grtabbed the rod and squatted down. Her G string had lotsa money in it. Just before she launched herself down, I called her by her real name, not her stage name. She focused, and called UNCLE BILL. she said it again, then asked what I was doing there. I said I came to see what she did for a living, and for what all the rest of the guys who were there doing. I was long since D by then. She went round telling people I was her uncle. I said she better quit that as it might ruin business. Told her why I was there and left. She did it for under a year.


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2014)

For the folks who worry about being in a strip club when they die, or when the world ends, or however you want to see it: OK, you don't want to be in a strip club at the end. What exactly do you want to be doing when you die? And, or there other things you really do not want to be doing when you die? 

For instance, I would be deeply ashamed to die while sitting on my butt watching TV. I'd hate for Jesus to catch me blathering on Singletree. I'd not want to face my final judgment sitting on the commode. But, yet, like billions of others, I sit on the commode every day. Lot more die there than in strip clubs. A whole lot more. So, maybe I should not sit on the commode, in preparation for the end. At least I won't be caught dead watching TV. I hope.

Some pretty unusual rationalization, thinking that somehow my refusal to use the commode will somehow affect my entry into history, eternity, or whatever. Especially if I'm the sort of person who would never use a commode anyway.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Whatza matter, U don't want to be caught by Jesus with your pants down?? lol


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Seriously?


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

I'm too worried about being here for what I'm after, than to be worried about the here after...


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

What is pro-boards?


----------



## trish4prez (Jul 9, 2006)

Zong, I would also be worried that someone I know would see me there. LOL


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I usta work at a glass factory that made drinking glasses, goblets, and lots of other things. The operators would work all day, tweaking the individual sections on their machines trying to get them to run the best, thereby putting out more product, thereby making more incentive. I finally got to realizing that I was just like one of those machines, and the girls were the operators, doing nearly anything to make more incentive out of me. Kinda made me mad, so I quit.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Yeah FBB.. we're basically all nothing more than hookers... just different ways of selling ourselves...


----------



## doingitmyself (Jul 30, 2013)

I have several dancers that come in for "maintenance", i will tell you they always pay in cash, tip very well, refer people in, seem very happy with their dancing careers. I'm sure it could get ugly and "dancing" means different things in different places. But these ladies are living the dream, and loving it! 

Their money goes in my pocket, my money does not go in theirs! :shrug:


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

doingitmyself said:


> I have several dancers that come in for "maintenance", i will tell you they always pay in cash, tip very well, refer people in, seem very happy with their dancing careers. I'm sure it could get ugly and "dancing" means different things in different places. But these ladies are living the dream, and loving it!
> 
> Their money goes in my pocket, my money does not go in theirs! :shrug:


Ya ever wondered about who's butt cracks the money we all handle on a day to day basis has been in before it touches our hands? I heard that once and never forgot it, dirty money, ya get it.:icecream:


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2014)

No matter where it's been, Cindi, nobody ever done as much evil as the government that printed it


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Zong a thousand amen's to that statement.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

There were two "strip" joints I checked out when I lived at the NJ shore. One was a one visit is enough place, The other was somewhat like Cheers. There was a regular cast of characters. I ate lunch there and sometimes dinner a couple times a week. Never went on weekends when it was packed. Met bankers, fishermen, a lawyer turned trucker, etc. Always had interesting conversations. 

I got to know (not in the Biblical sense) many of the women, their stories and their backgrounds. They were earning a living. Some were friends that just wanted to talk. The owner retired and sold the business. It went downhill fast. I have some good memories from there. Nothing risque. Just friends.


----------



## doingitmyself (Jul 30, 2013)

cindilu said:


> Ya ever wondered about who's butt cracks the money we all handle on a day to day basis has been in before it touches our hands? I heard that once and never forgot it, dirty money, ya get it.:icecream:


As i understand it, and i honestly don't, the money is put under the string of their bottoms on the side??? But I agree $$$ is dirty, and the bigger the denomination the more likely it has been used in the drug trade!!! I once hear that every bill twenty and up can be tested positive for cocaine!!!:shocked: 

It takes unbelievable strength to do that pole thing! At least that's what they have told me, and there a gym done the street that has a workout class that works out with a pole dancing class. :whistlin:


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

I dated a dancer for a while and got to know some of her fellow dancers.Over half of them had been molested as children and all had a very low self worth which was bolstered by what they did for a living, they all made good money but many blew it on drugs. Only one of them was actually putting herself through college by dancing, the rest were living day by day, week by week, spending what they made and not thinking about the future

That was about the time I stopped going to strip clubs.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

doingitmyself said:


> As i understand it, and i honestly don't, the money is put under the string of their bottoms on the side???


Not always.. I've seen some girls that had very.. .um.. let's just say "creative" ways to pick money up off the stage...


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

I heard that most places have switched to giving most change and breaking bills by handing over mostly $2.00 bills, in other words, they no
Longer dance for $1.00 bills, but for $2.00 bills. I also heard that this has greatly increased the occurrence of $2.00 bills in the collection plate on Sunday mornings.


----------



## doingitmyself (Jul 30, 2013)

:bdh::goodjob: I learn so much here.... 

The one lady that comes in frequently here, I would guess she was in her late 20's that said dancing made her feel empowered. That she felt she had control over the men and it was a very addicting feeling. She was beyond beautiful and very well spoken. She said she would make more in money 3 months dancing than i do for the year!!! I said, "I believe you cause no one would pay to see me dance or swing from a pole, and besides the pole would rip the hair off my chest!" she laughed so hard she had to excuse herself to the ladies room. True story.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

I knew a street walker when I lived in Boston, not the first, I can't even remember her name now. She was a pretty young girl when I first met her, when I was new, in front of the building I managed, late one night. I was always a presence there at bar closing time, as most of my tenants were students, and I felt somewhat responsible for them. At first I just thought she was a very friendly girl, until she told my that she was working. I think that tickled the heck out her, but we became friends. I learned a lot about her over several years, she had been abused, and troubled, and was an IV drug user and crack addict. We would often sit on the stoop, laughing, sharing my cigarettes, and talking about what ever. If the weather was bad, we'd hang out in the entrance. I never gave her money, or condoned what she did, but I never once judged her either. I would sometimes buy her lunch or a soda, let her use a bathroom in an unoccupied apartment for cleaning up or what ever. I offered to her help her find help at times, but she never wanted it. She had my number, but never called. We'd just meet in front of the building, sometimes at night, but usually in the mornings or early afternoons. I was always happy to see her. I never had sex with her, but did give her some hugs. I knew God loved her.

Before I left, I saw her less often. She looked a lot worse, had sores (from the drugs, HIV or both) and was thin and pale. I knew I couldn't change her life, but I prayed for her, and was her friend. I last talked to her over 10 years ago. She is likely dead now, or God knows where, but I know at least one person treated her like a decent human being.

I've known other hookers, prostitutes and dancers, and I don't mean to offend anyone by lumping them together, I know they are not the same, none of them are, but this girl sticks out the most. Some do it because they are troubled, some do it because they have no choice, some do it because they are victimized by others, and some because they like doing it. I don't judge any of them.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2014)

I used to live in Boston. At first, in 1969, I lived on Eustis Street, in Cambridge. Walked through Harvard Yard on my way to catch the subway to work. I worked at Charles N Miller company, where they made Mary Jane's, a penny candy. Got hooked up with a really good rock band that got buried with all the other really good rock bands from Boston in the early 70's. I'd get really, really high and walk to the subway station in Harvard Square, through Harvard yard, it was so cold sometimes my breath froze on my mustache. 
i'd squint my eyes and pretend freezer burn was sunburn, and wish I was back in NC. Strange days, indeed.


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

I never have been in one of those places, but I *did* ogle the Fireman's Calendar one year! I think it was 2004.


----------



## swamp man (Dec 25, 2005)

Can't bring a Christian God into it anymore than I can quote a unicorn...mostly 'cuz he don't exist, and he's got more bodies on his pistol than every strip club combined, anyway.

...but I can't fault anyone else for being an employee or a patron. It ain't nothin' but square business between adults, and if I could figure out how to get chicks to put cash in my underwear, I'd be all over it. 

If a person is blessed with a body that other people want to see, along with the physical ability to pole dance (well), they OWN those attributes, and it's their right to use them to feed the family, pay for schooling, or whathaveyou, just as we all use what we were blessed with to pay the bills.

Only on two occasions have I been in a strip club 'cuz it ain't my thing and it ain't rewarding. If a ho's gonna' prance around nekkid in front of me, it's by by God because I said the right thing at the right time, and only then can I revel in my success.Waking up lonesome and broke after payday kinda' pales in comparison.

On one of the two times that I've been in a strip club (this one in my beloved New Orleans),the girl stepped to me offering a lap dance. I told her "no thanks, I'm only here 'cuz my bro wanted to come in." At that point, she turned into a regular human being and asked if I would just pretend to be a creep 'cuz she needed a smoke break, and she'd get in trouble if she got caught slackin'. She danced as "Sky", but her name is Carol. I hope she's well.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2014)

zong said:


> I used to live in Boston. At first, in 1969, I lived on Eustis Street, in Cambridge. Walked through Harvard Yard on my way to catch the subway to work. I worked at Charles N Miller company, where they made Mary Jane's, a penny candy. Got hooked up with a really good rock band that got buried with all the other really good rock bands from Boston in the early 70's. I'd get really, really high and walk to the subway station in Harvard Square, through Harvard yard, it was so cold sometimes my breath froze on my mustache.
> i'd squint my eyes and pretend freezer burn was sunburn, and wish I was back in NC. Strange days, indeed.


That was YOU??? OMG...


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2014)

Is your name really Lesley and are you 4 years older than me? If so, lets not talk about the past! LOL. just kidding. I love remembering and talking about the past. I have had a fantastic life, been a lot of places, and known a lot of people. Great life, I'm a lucky man.


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

NEHI: Shame on you!!!!!!!~


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2014)

zong said:


> Is your name really Lesley and are you 4 years older than me? If so, lets not talk about the past! LOL. just kidding. I love remembering and talking about the past. I have had a fantastic life, been a lot of places, and known a lot of people. Great life, I'm a lucky man.


OK Zong..it will be our little secret..Blue Hills, bottle of "T", 1968 Mustang and enough MJ to start the car on it's own..but hey, I can keep a secret..


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

There is/was a REAL seedy place in Tulsa called the Doll House. The girls in there were the has beens of the regular strip clubs. There were fats, zit face, ruppy rubes scraggly hair, pregnant, and drunk dancers. I got to calling it the Dawg House.

I stopped in there once after dancing away the night, and I guess the guys hadn't been tipping enough/any. This black chick came out and said, (They aint gonna be no T, they aint gonna ber no L, they aint gonna be no A, until we see some bucks. She said the words. I hadn't been there a minute, but I donated like the rest did to the punch bowl they were floating around, and the show went on.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

My neice could do the pole dance. But shes got some STRONG hands and muscles. She knuckled me down, course, I was setting and she was standing, but I had had enough.


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c9FS1bxaGTg[/ame]


----------



## foxfiredidit (Apr 15, 2003)

Put her on the podium and play the national anthem.


----------



## sherry in Maine (Nov 22, 2007)

in the 70s, while stationed in San Antonio, TX, my friend Cindy Bevilacqua and I would go to one or two male strip clubs.
Fun! Expensive!
When we'd leave at end of the evening, our ears would be ringing from our hooting, hollering, screaming with laughter, jumping up and down, waving and yelling at the dancers and sweating/exhausted because we also got to dance with them (no, not naked)
Good fun. Some of those guys were gay. Some were not. Some were pretty normal, aside from their 'personnas'
I had the time of my life there (with my friends.....we women didn't go to watch men only- we went and had fun, ribbing each other, makng jokes with the dancers, flirting with the very handsome waiters)
Yes, sometimes this industry is very hard on people; yes, I agree that the folks that run those places can be rough. (the parking lot at one of those places is where the police would congregate after shootings happened---you know, the guy would be walking out and the boyfriend would pop a couple shots off at him... that probably cured a ton of those guys from dancing after those incidents)


----------



## Jaclynne (May 14, 2002)

Heck, that woman is an athlete, not a dancer! Maybe gymnast ought to include pole dancing in the Olympics.

Anyway, this thread keeps reminding me of a little diddy that Paul Thorn does at some shows...

[YOUTUBE]yr3NwrJJ1S8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## summerdaze (Jun 11, 2009)

cindilu said:


> Ya ever wondered about who's butt cracks the money we all handle on a day to day basis has been in before it touches our hands? I heard that once and never forgot it, dirty money, ya get it.:icecream:


Not until NOW! THANKS Cindi!! :yuck:


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

When I was a young fellow and bagging groceries it was not unusual to see some big ole sweaty country lady reach down in her cleavage, pull out an old filthy rag and untie it to get to her money. No one ever had to tell me.


----------



## SimplerTimez (Jan 20, 2008)

Pole fitness is very demanding, and requires amazing agility and extreme upper body strength - quite similar to ring work in gymnastics. In case you think it is an all-female endeavor:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nNrSqwiKpuI"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nNrSqwiKpuI[/ame]

(for the ladies)

It causes bruising and callouses until it is mastered, and is still quite brutal on the body. It truly is a gymnastic accomplishment.

As to the OP's original question - I've been to several with my husband. Personally, I find the hint of sensuality more interesting than 'bare it all' endeavors. But there's room for all tastes, and I love dance in all forms 

~ST


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Have any of y'all been to a middle eastern restaurant or club that occasionally has belly dancing? There is an art to being provocative. It's nice, and not filthy. Strippers can and do do that too.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

I do have some boundaries. I am not going to eat in a strip joint.


----------



## SimplerTimez (Jan 20, 2008)

vicker said:


> I do have some boundaries. I am not going to eat in a strip joint.


<bites tongue>

Walks away whistling...

~ST


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

*IN* a strip joint!!!


----------



## SimplerTimez (Jan 20, 2008)

Those darn prepositions...trip ya up every time 

~ST


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Laura Zone 5 said:


> What is pro-boards?


They are the host of our off HT Singletree location at http://thesingletree.proboards.com/

When our original server site crashed I moved the original board to that server host so we continue to have a dual redundancy aspect for our group in case this site crashes and also a site for discussion of topics that while not beyond the FCC safe harbor R rated content exceed the content limits allowed by the owners and admin of the HT server host.

If this thread shows signs of crossing the HT content line Terri or I will delete replies as necessary. If the thread gets reported and Terri and I or HT Admin decide the report is valid, we will delete the thread here on HT Singletree and the participants can move their conversation of the topic to PBST and those who request can have their content here PM'd to their PBST in boxes if they wish to move their content there and the deleted thread here is not too long. When threads exceed 40 posts or so here if they have to be deleted they just get deleted.

To register for PBST I require members to use the same user account and registration email they used to register here on HT to ensure those who we interact with here on HTST are the same folks we interact with on PBST.

Same rules of conduct we adhere to here on HTST apply to PBST. The only difference is we can discuss our more adult themed topics there up to R rated content. Discussing PBST topics here is not allowed nor is trying to use PBST to bash HT.

It is just the room of Singletree where we can discuss topics that exceed the content allowed here on HT without offending our HT neighbors.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Yes, and I could have added a noun to clarify.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Oh yes. A timely reminder in deed.


----------



## SimplerTimez (Jan 20, 2008)

<looks around to see if she offended any neighbors>

I think I'm safe.

~ST


----------



## swamp man (Dec 25, 2005)

Shrek said:


> They are the host of our off HT Singletree location at http://thesingletree.proboards.com/
> 
> When our original server site crashed I moved the original board to that server host so we continue to have a dual redundancy aspect for our group in case this site crashes and also a site for discussion of topics that while not beyond the FCC safe harbor R rated content exceed the content limits allowed by the owners and admin of the HT server host.
> 
> ...


 Jesus.
Were you thorough enough in your pseudo-explaination?
LZ5, the proboards baloney is Shrek's weak and failing attempt at a website. By "adult content", he means you can say two words that you can't say here. He needs to quit with the advertisements, already.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

What!? What's the other word?


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

It is not entertainment to me at all.
I have enjoyed putting on a show one on one though.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Badoom Tish!


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

vicker said:


> When I was a young fellow and bagging groceries it was not unusual to see some big ole sweaty country lady reach down in her cleavage, pull out an old filthy rag and untie it to get to her money. No one ever had to tell me.


Don't forget that is also a handy little phone pocket, at least I think so. LOL.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

The proboard exists because we do not actually LIKE deleting posts, and HT is pretty strict about what the younger members can see. Many parents encourage their kids to read at HT so we are under intense pressure to avoid educating the tweens. Parents consider that the be their job!

It also makes a useful back up when the main site is down but it has been a long time since that happened for any great length of time.

Everybody has been very careful in how they word things, and we most definitely appreciate the effort that you folks are putting into your posts!


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

SimplerTimez said:


> <looks around to see if she offended any neighbors>
> 
> I think I'm safe.
> 
> ~ST


No you're not. I am greatly offended. Next time let me know in advance so I won't miss it.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Yes, and unless you want to be censerd in alla your posts wherever on HT they may want to be, for a coupla months there bouts with the promise IF it happens again you wont have to worry about being censord as you wont be here, then, that hopefully will convince you not to be all the little bad boys and girls you have bean.


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Just in case someone wants information I think they are teaching pole dancing classes at the local YMCA's. Just putting that information out there for those that are worried about the G rating. Remember that the YMCA is a family place to bring babies, children, teens etc. So if it is good for the Y then it should be good for ST. Just my thoughts.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

Different forums at HS have different rules


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Teri, can you or Jay clue in dad as to the fact that im lying about what I posted above??


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

cindilu said:


> Just in case someone wants information I think they are teaching pole dancing classes at the local YMCA's. Just putting that information out there for those that are worried about the G rating. Remember that the YMCA is a family place to bring babies, children, teens etc. So if it is good for the Y then it should be good for ST. Just my thoughts.


Down at the Y huh? :hrm:


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

by golly she make SOME farmer/cowboy a good mate. Wonder what kind of peestole shes got


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2014)

Looks like the, uh, Colt peacemaker, to me.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

FarmboyBill said:


> Teri, can you or Jay clue in dad as to the fact that im lying about what I posted above??


ST is one of the more relaxed forums actually. Though the differences between forums are slim, as *ALL* of us moderators are given the same guidelines! 

The pole dancers in the videos are all wearing swimsuits, basically. HT does not allow too much skin to show, but those dancers are both fine.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Not sure Z The handle looks rounded, like a broom handle Mauser. Also it seems set back from the trigger guard.
Finally, Colts were like Cadallacs today. The high end gun. I doubt a gal would own one, which she likely wouldn't use hardly at all, and would opt for a cheaper gun to do the same thing.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

FarmboyBill said:


> Teri, can you or Jay clue in dad as to the fact that im lying about what I posted above??



My talking about pot was deleted from a HS forum but got to remain in the ST forum. So I think it's you that needs to buy a clue.

I only speak the truth, unlike you.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2014)

Seeing as how our last 3 presidents smoked pot, and almost everybody in HT backed either 1 or 2 of them, I don't know why people act so horrified when the subject comes up. But, hey, the presidents all had sex, and some folks are even more horrified about that subject. I have these recurring visions of older women in long dresses and bonnets clucking about the mention of sex and pot, all the while texting on their smart phones at a mile a minute. Working for the government, no doubt, since there aren't many other places where you can steal time from your employer by surfing the net the full time you're at work..... But what do I know. 45 years of pot and sex have left me where I have no ability to recognize or practice observation, nor sarcasm.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

yea dad? So I just got off of a near 2 month censorship where not ONE of ANY of my posts would appear ANYWHERE without being censored, and sometimes that took a day or 2. Upon getting it lifted, Terri told me that that only happens ONCE. IF it need happen again, I wouldn't be here.


----------



## foxfiredidit (Apr 15, 2003)

FarmboyBill said:


> Not sure Z The handle looks rounded, like a broom handle Mauser. Also it seems set back from the trigger guard.
> Finally, Colts were like Cadallacs today. The high end gun. I doubt a gal would own one, which she likely wouldn't use hardly at all, and would opt for a cheaper gun to do the same thing.


 
From that broom handle on both her pistols and lanyard ring on the smaller of the two, and especially the way the grips seem to set up under the frame, I'd say a Webley would be a good guess. The larger pistol, like the pair Custer carried at the Little Big Horn, and her other pistol may be the somewhat smaller civilian version of the military model. Both the same caliber. Like most folks who needed an accurate gun to fight with, she carries two. The Webley was a better shooting gun than the colt, but it was very slow to reload with the gate system it had. Hence, the need for two.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

I was thinking it might be a Schofield. I didn't think of Webley.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

By golly I diodnt sere the shoulder ojne. Guess I was trying to look at behind her bib.
So yopu saying shes carrying a pair of 38s lol. Doubt a woman would want to handle 44s/45s back then.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

All those guns, youd think shed have a rifle to take a pick with. Billy did


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2014)

That might be a girly faced boy. Lot of them around back then. More of them than there was cowgirls, I bet.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

I thought we were talking about pole dancing. For you guys that got confused, I did not change the subject. Jeez!


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2014)

Pole dancers? What does the nation of origin of these girlish cowboys have to do with guns?


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

That's a COWGIRL, Zong! Do I have do get into the Kama Sutra?


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

Now, Now, let's not introduce the kids here to the KS.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Alla the kids are on the last thing at death post lol.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

yup, its a girl. Card says so. Heck she coulda had that pic made anywhere tween 1890 and 1940


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

AND, What makes you think you got the right to direct a post that YOUVE written??? Ive wrote hundreds of posts in here, and they NEVER end up on the subject they started from. That would be sacreligious.


----------



## swamp man (Dec 25, 2005)

This thread done gone retarded.


----------



## moxiegal62 (Nov 28, 2013)

eep:


----------



## SimplerTimez (Jan 20, 2008)

Terri said:


> <snip> but those dancers are both fine.


I thought they were pretty fine too  You have good taste Terri :happy2:

~ST


----------



## SimplerTimez (Jan 20, 2008)

Darren said:


> That's a COWGIRL, Zong! Do I have do get into the Kama Sutra?


Now THAT's a topic that would warrant advance notice...:teehee:

~ST


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

The newly renovated World Famous Mustang Ranch near Patrick, Nev., is shown July 18. In its 40 years, the self-proclaimed World Famous Mustang Ranch has seen the murder of a heavyweight boxing contender and an owner who skipped the country to dodge the feds. It has heard countless stories that never will be told and knows names that never will be uttered.


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

Legalized prostitution: I know nothing of Nevada, but I heard from friends in Japan that prostitutes there right after WWII had to undergo regular health exams and were registered with the local prefectures. I gather that this might be the case in Holland as well. 

Sixty years ago an old aunt told me that she favored legalized prostitution. She said that it would give employment to the poor women who had no other choices, that it would cut down on disease if legal and monitored by the health department and that it might cut down on rape and molestation. 

I've come to think my aunt might have been right. The profession has always existed, will always be with us. Perhaps better to regulate and make it safe?????


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

SimplerTimez said:


> Now THAT's a topic that would warrant advance notice...:teehee:
> 
> ~ST


I would certainly hope so.  Too bad you're not older.


----------



## Jaclynne (May 14, 2002)

I doubt legalized prostitution would have any effect on rape or molestation.


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

It is not possible for me to "like" your comment Jaclynne, I have no sympathy for rapists, or molesters. But I do believe castration may help keep these types from offending again. Especially when Dna, and modern science could prove the crime. And repeat offenders-should suffer even more serious consequences.


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

Tom: What are your thoughts on pedophiles? It has been shown that there is little chance of rehabbing such individuals.
Ox


----------



## SimplerTimez (Jan 20, 2008)

Oxankle said:


> Legalized prostitution: <snip>... and that it might cut down on _rape_ and _molestation_.


You don't understand either of these things if you think legalizing prostitution (which has always been around, legal or not ) will have any impact. They are related to power and control, and perhaps, pedophilia - but rarely are they about sex. It would be nice if it would eliminate them though.

~ST


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

Speaking of ...










http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2570912/Bill-Clinton-poses-PROSTITUTES-charity-event.html


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

Oxankle said:


> Tom: What are your thoughts on pedophiles? It has been shown that there is little chance of rehabbing such individuals.
> Ox


Personally , I think Pedophiles, should be handed over to the family/friends of the poor child that's been violated. If they can't, or don't want to rectify the situation, I think that it would be easy to find some' well-meaning" vigilantes, that would be more than obliged to help out! I am just telling you how I would feel/act, if one of my Loved ones, was abused-I think it would make me lose my sensibility. I understand that its not right to take the law into your own hands, but I also think the law (judicial system), should take these things into account, concerning crimes of "retribution". There is a reason that I have always admired "Bronson".


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

I've read that pedophiles have a history of repeat offenses even after conviction and release from prison. True or false?


----------



## RubyRed (Sep 24, 2011)

Darren said:


> I've read that pedophiles have a history of repeat offenses even after conviction and release from prison. True or false?


I absolutely believe this to be true. There is NO rehabilitation for these offenders, period.


----------



## swamp man (Dec 25, 2005)

Darren said:


> Speaking of ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the brunette is definitely legal, and the blonde is an old and seasoned [gal] with too much plastic surgery. 
On castration for sex offenders....It won't work. A solution and satisfaction ain't the same thing. If we're gonna' legislate the chopping off of things, it should be heads. It might not "rehabilitate" anybody, but it decreases the chance of a repeat offense signifigantly. I do NOT believe that, at this point, we understand the human brain well enough to "repair" a sicko by removing his junk.....he'd still be a sicko with no junk. Until research catches up, the head is the wiser appendage to remove.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

I often help a friend who is raising 4 high needs children and at least one has been sexually assaulted, in this case by a repeat offender who has always escaped prosecution because young children make poor witnesses. 

Unless one has dealt with a situation, it is impossible to comprehend the long term emotional damage caused and the years of ongoing counselling required.


----------



## swamp man (Dec 25, 2005)

Darren said:


> Speaking of ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





swamp man said:


> the brunette is definitely legal, and the blonde is an old and seasoned [gal] with too much plastic surgery.
> On castration for sex offenders....It won't work. A solution and satisfaction ain't the same thing. If we're gonna' legislate the chopping off of things, it should be heads. It might not "rehabilitate" anybody, but it decreases the chance of a repeat offense signifigantly. I do NOT believe that, at this point, we understand the human brain well enough to "repair" a sicko by removing his junk.....he'd still be a sicko with no junk. Until research catches up, the head is the wiser appendage to remove.


....and I ain't pickin' at ya', Mr. Darren. Yours was just the post nearby when I opted to open my big, stupid mouth.


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

I tend to agree that child molestation merits capital punishment, but then I have quite a list of things that merit execution.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

swamp man said:


> ....and I ain't pickin' at ya', Mr. Darren. Yours was just the post nearby when I opted to open my big, stupid mouth.


Pick away! I open my big, stupid mouth way too much.


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

I retract my statement about castration, if you are a pedophile , and a repeat offender, the castration should be carried out with a dull saw, followed by execution*I believe this would make these perv's think twice-before offending innocents!


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Twp.Tom said:


> I retract my statement about castration, if you are a pedophile , and a repeat offender, the castration should be carried out with a dull saw, followed by execution*I believe this would make these perv's think twice-before offending innocents!



Many pedophiles are repeating behaviours someone taught them, which is why it is so critical to recognize the often subtle signs of abuse in children and get them into long term counselling.


----------



## swamp man (Dec 25, 2005)

Oxankle said:


> I tend to agree that child molestation merits capital punishment, but then I have quite a list of things that merit execution.


Me, too. Sometimes the only solution is to kill everything that ain't got sense enough to duck, and I agree that child molesters are served best at room temperature. The problem is our flawed and corrupt legal system. Money solves legal unpleasantries, and until that changes in the USA, we ought not kill folks just 'cuz they can't afford a lawyer that's part of the backscratchin' network.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

As to cuttin off the alls in the overalls, Ive noticed many times that bulls and boars get a whole lot more plesent to be around if they become steers and bars. Cats too, and dogs.

I say, fix them there the first time. IF it dont work, fix them permently


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Nick, Ya talk bout a turn of a post. We went from the op to gals, guns, and now dull saws. Im sure ive missed some turns I havnt seen.


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

I saw that you had just made a post Bill, figured you were going to say: Case, and Farmall tractors- get you goin'* Then I realized, this is not the "turn on " thread-sorry*


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

The pole dancing portion of this thread reminding me of a funny instance in Mexico. When my ex and I were traveling in Mexico we generally stayed in 'auto motels'. When we stopped at the first one we thought they were for people traveling in automobiles....most Mexicans travel on buses. Turns out they rent rooms by the hour, four hours or by the night  Still they are my preferred place to stay because they always have parking, excellent security(in case someone is there with someone else's wife), the maids scrub the heck out of the rooms and they never have a problem with my little dog.

Most owners try to set the appropriate mood with the decor and this leads to some pretty amusing room features. The funniest was out in the middle of nowhere on the way to Puebla. When we opened the door the first thing we saw was a floor to ceiling brass pole with a round piece of carpet on the floor. The next thing I saw was mirrors everywhere....including on the ceiling. 

The really funny thing about that room was that there were 7 mirrors in the bedroom, but none in the bathroom!

I get really funny looks when I stop at these places when I am traveling alone.


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

Laura; You remind me of an incident---Told my wife one day we'd take a quick weekend away from the babies--her mother was visiting. I intended to go to Roma, Tx, a tiny little town where the Rio Grande wends its way past a high bluff and you can see far into Mexico. 

Got there and the clerk told me "I'm so sorry Mr. ......You should have called; it is whitewing season and we are booked solid for the weekend. Would you like me to find you a room on the Mexican side?" Of course I did, and he did.

Drove over to a walled compound, restaurant on the second floor above the gate. Checked in, found that they really did not expect us to stay all night, but we did. Even had breakfast in the fort above the gate. Drove on to Monterrey the next day and had a great time.

Oops, Sorry, that was not Laura's post,that was Tex's post. Wonder if she's been to Roma? Sorry Tex, I'll try to do better.
Ox


----------

